# maggie mae



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

the lovely Maggie mae


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

She's beautiful


----------



## Our3Dogs (Jul 3, 2014)

jenny armour said:


> the lovely Maggie mae


Wow , she is beautiful ...


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Maggie mae now has a little brother


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

jenny armour said:


> Maggie mae now has a little brother


Photos please


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

the breeder called him dim tim, but being dim is far from true. I have taught him to sit for his dinner, but as soon as he sees his dinner is in his crate, he's off. Maggie and me are lead training at the moment as he can go out for the first time next tuesday


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Have you put an introduction thread about him on Dog Chat?
I remember the recent thread about Maggie Mae, but don't remember seeing her brother on there (might have missed it though with this new format).


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

I know what you mean about the new format, and I don't think I did. I just mentioned I was getting him on dog chat


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

jenny armour said:


> I know what you mean about the new format, and I don't think I did. I just mentioned I was getting him on dog chat


Ah I didn't miss him then.
Didn't think I could miss that beautiful boy


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Awwww! What a beautiful picture of them together!  xx

He's a gorgeous boy, bless him! We met a Sable Rough Collie boy the other day - the lady was really pleased to meet another Rough. Funny thing was - I could tell from ages away it was a Rough by the steady gait etc. He was a lovely boy.

Every time we meet someone with a Rough there's an instant click lol. We've not met that many though.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, they are both gorgeous, what lovely pics.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

that's what I like about a roughs walk its that sexy sway of the hips. you don't see many roughs here either, in fact I have people ask me if Maggie is a collie cross, because of her colouring. the breeder doesn't have any trouble selling her pups and they go all over the country and worldwide


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep - we get lots of comments about Wizzy too. Though, to be fair, I didn't know Roughs came in tri-colour until we met Wizzy! xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

and blue merles of course. a lot of people think they only come in sable and white ie lassie


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this was taken last year at chatswworth when Maggie met this elderly lady


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

What a beautiful pic!! As mum would say - Maggie is 'smiling!' xx

You know Whisper has just the same leg markings as Maggie........ Just on the other leg! Be weird if they were related lol. (We have no idea where Whisper came from originally as she's a rescue).

Wizzys leg.... And a glamour shot.... Just 'cos.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely whisper. i see what you mean about the markings. where did you get whisper from?


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

She's a rescue so unfortunately we don't know where she's from. We think she was living in Blackpool before she ended up in rescue. She was definitely well cared for at first - you can tell from some of her behaviours. Sadly she ended up with an alcoholic chap who knocked her about / neglected her and ended up in a pound. She was shorn due to the state of her fur and was really thin and nervous when we adopted her.

The rescue were able to find out information from her chip but the original owners didn't care what happened to her.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

poor bay. these dogs can be so vulnerable. I think your story rings a bell, was the pound somewhere in Derbyshire?


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

In Notts but not far from the border - at Babworth near Retford. (Just past Clumber Park).


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm sure I remember reading about it x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

funnily enough, Maggie's breeder is on the notts/derbys border as well as tullis's


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*jenny I love Maggie maes new brother, how gorgeous, *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Both stunning looking dogs. Whilst we were on holiday last week, we met a lady with a rough collie. As i said to the lady, you don't see many about these days.*


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you. tullis, Maggie mae's little brother is getting a big boy. last weighed last week at 12.7kgs at 4 months old, and considering he was one of the smallest boys in the litter, I don't think he's doing too bad. xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

I know I am bias but I think rough collies are one of the most sensitive dogs out. tullis will be my fifth I have had in my life time and I couldn't fault any of them. was looking at the picture of tullis, boy has he grown since then


----------

